# What do you think is gonna happen in the 2020s?



## Maurice Caine (Aug 13, 2020)

We're already in August and we're all aware of the shitshow that was 2020 so far, so I pose the question: How do you think the decade's gonna play out? Think those kooks over at r/futurology might be saying something worthwhile? Please do share your opinions.


----------



## ZombiefiedFerret (Aug 13, 2020)

You'll get raped by furries.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Aug 13, 2020)

rate of political assassinations as well as politics/ideology motivated murders and mass murders will increase a lot


----------



## some Sketchy dude (Aug 13, 2020)

Is anyone on reddit saying anything worthwhile?


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Aug 13, 2020)

I’ll probably be moving to a different country and spending the rest of my life there.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Aug 13, 2020)

This might be the decade where people stop talking and start killing, all the political arguments of the 2010s leading to actual real world violence in the 2020s.

It's kind of started already with the George Floyd riots, but that's people mostly attacking property, what if they decide to start attacking people next? The George Floyd riots have already proven that this stuff can spill out of the Twittersphere and have an impact on the real world, so what's next? The seeds might be being laid for the next level.

It might start with isolated murders, people deciding to track other people down and murder them in the night, before snowballing into larger and larger scale violence resembling an actual war, before I guess ultimately becoming an actual second Civil War.

Or, hopefully, this will be the decade in which cooler heads prevail and people calm the fuck down before it gets to that point, we've been here before, America came close to the brink of imploding 50 years ago before things calmed down, maybe history will repeat itself that way or maybe history will repeat what happened in the 1860s, it's anybody's guess at this point.

But when I look at the Antifa people in Portland chanting Black Lives Matter, I see people so brainwashed they would probably sooner strap a bomb vest on and blow themselves up than to renounce Black Lives Matter, I'm not sure there's any cooler heads left.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Aug 13, 2020)

If you are willing to believe religious wingnuts and conspriritards, Aliens/Jesus/A giant space rock will wipe us out and we won't see 2021, or we won't make it past 2022.

In my opinion, I don't see 2021 onward to be as bad as 2020's turned out to be, but I certainly don't see anything changing anytime soon.


----------



## Crankenstein (Aug 13, 2020)

The start of the fall of commie shit in the west only to come back in 20 years, an interplanetary landing, race realism will still be widely denied, and whites will become a minority in every country.


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Aug 13, 2020)

Trump gets 4 more years, and the Left goes ballistic. But I don't think there's going to be a civil war. Antifa consists of a bunch of pussies who can't take a real punch (and they'd fold the moment someone actually fought back), while their "opposition" consists of people who would never dream of sacrificing their lives, fortunes, and sacred honor to fight back.
Corona-chan will hang out for however long Trump remains in office, and then vanish with her orange husbando into the sunset. Taxes will go up in the name of charity, and personal freedoms will be eroded in the name of tolerance. We will sacrifice our privacy in the name of convenience, swearing to do something about it but never actually doing anything because that would require a modicum of discomfort. Congress and the presidency will be occupied either by the mummified cadavers of people who were first elected 50+ years ago or by people who have no business being there. Marvel will milk its cinematic universe for all it's worth, while Disney continues to purchase media properties and expand its empire. Culture as a whole will get more "woke" as aging boomers and their Judeo-Christian viewpoints pass into history.
Beyond the USA, as America's influence steadily diminishes, China will become the dominant power in Asia, possibly having to fight a war with India for the privilege. Africans will fight among themselves as usual, while the Chinese bleed Africa dry of its natural resources. The Middle East will continue to be populated by sand niggers who want to return the world to 650 AD. Australia will devour its inhabitants and be declared no-mans-land. Europe will be colonized by niggers of all varieties who will drive whitey to extinction, all in the name of equality. South America will continue to be a verdant shithole run by drug lords.
In short, the world will continue much as it has been continuing for the past 40 or so years.


----------



## Crazedking (Aug 13, 2020)

if biden wins, nothing since the right are cucked and if they do anything then ALT RIGHT RACIST KKK NAZI!!!!! Well get a lot of smug over the media but that will be it.

When trump wins, more riots, another investigation into election interference from trump and Russia. Another impeachment attempt. And most likely an actual assassination attempt. Ive said it in 2016. I dont know who, when or how but someone will try to assassinate trump at some point.


----------



## Hypnopedosnake2 (Aug 13, 2020)

Barb will kick the Bucket
Chris will be on the street, begging for Legos
and DSP will outlive everyone.


----------



## Ozma (ZeTrannyJanny) (Aug 13, 2020)

You will get laid

Metokur will troon idk


----------



## Syaoran Li (Aug 13, 2020)

It really depends on the election.

Regardless of who wins, I think the Corona lockdowns will more or less cease completely after the election is over and done with since it's not economically viable to keep it going and it's been mostly extended as a political bargaining chip and the massive spike in new infections also is tied to the riots.

If Trump wins, I expect the DNC to clean house from within. Trump will have four more years if he wins, and I think Barr will use the new DOJ designation of Antifa to go medieval on the Woke Left. We're already seeing several Antifa and BLM activists getting busted by the Feds, where the catch and release arrests of Portland and Seattle's local governments are no longer a factor and I have no doubt that at least a few Antifa punks and BLM activists are talking and ratting out their upper-ranking affiliates just to avoid doing hard time in federal prison.

Keep in mind that Trump's fighting Antifa and BLM with two major handicaps, both are more or less directly tied to the election. One is the optics of using federal troops to violently crack down on Antifa and BLM and the other are deliberately obstructive Democrat leaders on the state and city levels, who want to hamstring Trump to increase the odds of a Biden win and also not look like they're collaborating with Orange Man Bad.

If Trump can get a win, then he will likely win a lot of the fence-sitters and boost his approval ratings with a proper crackdown and the end of the lockdowns will also greatly help elevate the mood of the wider public.

In this scenario, the Woke Left will be seen as no longer useful and the corporations are far less likely to coddle with them, and this is exponentially more likely if they can't rely on the strength of the Chinese market. China might not be able to keep floating the corporate elites because of a continued trade war, the Three Gorges Dam bursting, or both.

The Three Gorges Dam will likely collapse in the early 2020's. Even if it survives 2020, the floods that have happened are catastrophic enough to China's economic stability and enough damage has been done that another intense rainy season will increase the odds of the dam finally going bye-bye for good. If 3GD goes, China is imperially fucked and the CCP won't be able to influence the United States as effectively as before.

A lot is riding on the election, and a Biden win will result in a Kamala presidency and the era of "Current Year" not only continuing but likely worsening.

A Trump win is the only thing that can break that hold, especially if Trump continues the trade war against China and amps up the crackdown on Antifa (and by extension BLM)

I have this hunch that if Trump does win, we will see "Current Year" come to an end and woke culture being seen as increasingly unfashionable and less outwardly supported by the wider establishment for the sake of pragmatism and preserving profit and power. This is a lot more likely to happen if the trade wars continue and increase in their intensity and if Trump continues the crackdowns on Antifa and acts with more intensity after the election.

If 2020 does have the silver lining in the form of a Trump win in November, I expect that 2020 will be to the 2010's what 2000 was to the 90's, the cultural zeitgeist of an era finally reaching its peak followed by sweeping changes in the coming years.

Give me all the rainbows you want, but I think this will happen IF Trump can win the election and with Kamala as Biden's VP, he's got a 60/40 chance of winning and we'll likely see those odds increase or decrease depending on the debates and other external events


----------



## Maurice Caine (Aug 13, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> It really depends on the election.
> 
> Regardless of who wins, I think the Corona lockdowns will more or less cease completely after the election is over and done with since it's not economically viable to keep it going and it's been mostly extended as a political bargaining chip and the massive spike in new infections also is tied to the riots.
> 
> ...


Man, just waiting for November is killing me. If there's a god somewhere, make that trump win happen. Never asked anything outta you.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Aug 14, 2020)

Mankind will return to the Moon, and we'll get some neat HD footage of astronauts walking on the lunar surface for the first time in half a century.

We'll get more unnecessary remakes of our childhood classics, but less comic book movies, due to audience fatigue. Cinema attendance will continue to decline, and the transition towards streaming services will persist, further blurring the lines between movies and television.

Deepfake technology will advance to the point where anybody can create fake footage of anybody else with ease, and it will result in countless personal scandals on social media, and perhaps some major political ones too.

China's GDP will overtake the United States, making it the world's new largest economy, although practically, not much will change. The sixth generation of Chinese leadership, due to take office in 2022, won't come to pass, as Xi Jinping's centralization of power now makes him president for life.

Queen Elizabeth II will continue to outlive everyone.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Aug 14, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> It really depends on the election.
> 
> Regardless of who wins, I think the Corona lockdowns will more or less cease completely after the election is over and done with since it's not economically viable to keep it going and it's been mostly extended as a political bargaining chip and the massive spike in new infections also is tied to the riots.
> 
> ...


Going with the Three Gorges Dam, that will have severe knock-on effects to the world economy. That could go either way. Even if SocJus shit wanes, I'd be really on edge that it would drive people even further into mommy government's arms and continue to make cyberpunk real in all the worst ways. We won't really start to see the shape of "the 2020s" until after 2022 no matter what happens.


----------



## Never Scored (Aug 14, 2020)

-We will end up with a social credit style system in the West, not run by the government, but run by social media networks similar to the Black Mirror episode "Nosedive." There will be nothing legally compelling you to participate in this system, but increasingly private services such as insurance will utilize it and an increasing number of employers will use it to vet employees, resulting in a system where you need a social media account where you behave yourself tied to your real identity to function in society.

-World governments will legislate more and more back doors into encryption and phone hardware in the interest of "Saftey." This may happen sooner than later because of Covid. The general public will buy into it and if you don't want the government tracking where you go people will look at you as a crazy conspiracy theorist.

-There will be increased interest in moving into rural areas briefly due to Covid, but following the conclusion of the Covid situation, rural areas will continue to age and die off. Young people will continue to move to the cities choosing a bigger selection of services and entertainment over the freedom afforded by a lower population density. This will put increased demand on housing and people will have smaller and smaller living spaces, property ownership will be out of reach for your average person and the birth rate will continue to decline.

-Newfoundland will go insolvent as a result of an increasingly unmanageable debt load. The Canadian government will bail it out, but Newfoundland will be relegated to territory status, as the biggest difference between a province and a territory is the federal government can put a cap on how high a territory's deficit can be.

-In the immediate future we'll see inflation pick up as a result of the money being printed. I don't think we're going to have run away inflation, but I think we'll go over 5%.





Hellbound Hellhound said:


> China's GDP will overtake the United States, making it the world's new largest economy, although practically, not much will change. The sixth generation of Chinese leadership, due to take office in 2022, won't come to pass, as Xi Jinping's centralization of power now makes him president for life.



I think this will happen as well, and gradually China will move from a manufacturing to a service economy like the west and more manufacturing will either go to India or Africa.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Aug 14, 2020)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> China's GDP will overtake the United States, making it the world's new largest economy, although practically, not much will change. The sixth generation of Chinese leadership, due to take office in 2022, won't come to pass, as Xi Jinping's centralization of power now makes him president for life.
> 
> Queen Elizabeth II will continue to outlive everyone.



Rated you disagree for this part right here. China's seemingly inevitable ascent has been severely set back by the one-two punch of COVID-19 and the current floods. 

If Trump wins a second term, there will no doubt be a continuation and escalation of the trade war and the CCP will get more of the blame for the pandemic in the first place. Since the United States is pulling out of the WHO, this will be a bit easier to pull off and if Trump can pull off a win (and nothing is guaranteed at this point, even with a weak Biden and a hated Kamala) then the withdrawal from the WHO will be solidified and the United States will likely focus more on trying to stop and contain China as much as possible.

This trade war will also have the effect of stopping or at least severely slowing down China's big trend of economic growth, and is more likely to stymie Chinese influence on Big Tech and the big media corporations like Disney and Warner. That's part of why I think the CCP is very likely trying to help Antifa and BLM via their influence over key major corporations in Silicon Valley, Wall Street, and Hollywood. They need Trump to lose, since the GOP will likely revert back to the old mantra of spineless neocons and Christian traditionalism if Trump is a one-term fluke and the DNC are close bedfellows with these corporate bigwigs who are in league with the CCP.

That's even without the Three Gorges Dam bursting.

If the Three Gorges Dam bursts, it would not matter if Biden/Kamala manage to defeat Trump in November since the CCP will be imperially fucked and more or less lose control of the majority of mainland China either way. The Chinese economy would be functionally non-existent at that point while the global economy would take another massive hit. A Trump win and continuation of the trade war and increased crackdowns on Antifa in addition to the 3GD collapsing would be merely a bonus addition of insult to injury at that point.

Three Gorges Dam collapsing is the kind of thing that would hurt us all economically in the short term (and possibly medium term) but it's also the kind of drastic event that could be the radical chemo treatment that kills the cancer of the CCP and the corporatist bigwigs that collude with them.



Spoiler: Tangential side-sperging



That's part of why I hate gimmick posters like @Made In China who LARP as ChiCom sycophants, since the CCP is likely peddling black pills on various sites that aren't fully in lockstep for the Woke Left and their neoliberal corporate puppet masters. I mean, the 50 Cent Gang are known to be a thing, and they'll gladly deal black pills by the kilo if it means enforcing the will and aiding the ambitions of the ChiCom bastards in Beijing,

They are pushing for demoralization and the traditionalists and whiny blackpill doomer faggots like @DumbDude42 and @Gnostic American are all too happy to spread this demoralization and potentially depress voter turnout and make the job of snuffing out potential dissent counter-movements all the more easy for the CCP, the DNC/Corporate bigwigs and their lackeys, both of the willing collaborators (SPLC, ADL) and the useful idiot cultist pawns railing against some kind of vague and ill-defined notion of capitalism, "white privilege", "colonialism", and "patriarchy" (BLM, DSA, Antifa, most of the Woke Left in general)



TL;DR - Nothing is assured at any point anymore. The game's changed massively even within the span of a single year. Gimme all the rainbow stickers and say this is a cope all you want, but this kind of unpredictability is a thing that cuts both ways.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Aug 14, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> It really depends on the election.
> 
> Regardless of who wins, I think the Corona lockdowns will more or less cease completely after the election is over and done with since it's not economically viable to keep it going and it's been mostly extended as a political bargaining chip and the massive spike in new infections also is tied to the riots.
> 
> ...



The thing is even if woke culture does go away nothing’s going to be quite the same for me, because I’ve seen how hostile people can get and the question on my mind is what if it happens again? I can easily see people freaking the fuck out about race again in a few decades, it seems like it might be a cyclical thing in American culture.

But if we could at least get a long break from it, that would be great.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Aug 14, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> Rated you disagree for this part right here. China's seemingly inevitable ascent has been severely set back by the one-two punch of COVID-19 and the current floods.
> 
> If Trump wins a second term, there will no doubt be a continuation and escalation of the trade war and the CCP will get more of the blame for the pandemic in the first place. Since the United States is pulling out of the WHO, this will be a bit easier to pull off and if Trump can pull off a win (and nothing is guaranteed at this point, even with a weak Biden and a hated Kamala) then the withdrawal from the WHO will be solidified and the United States will likely focus more on trying to stop and contain China as much as possible.
> 
> ...


China's economic growth has actually largely bounced back from COVID-19 this quarter.

I haven't looked into the flooding situation too closely, but so far I've not seen any evidence that it's having a devastating effect on the trajectory of China's economy. A collapse of the Three Gorges Dam would be devastating, but that's a long shot if you ask me, and I'm not willing to accept one dodgy looking satellite image and a handful of YouTube videos as evidence.

The biggest issues facing China's economic growth over the next decade are likely going to be the country's rapidly aging population, and the way that the changing economic circumstances of the Chinese people is going to put pressure on China to increasingly reorientate it's economy towards services and consumption. I sense that there will probably be political ramifications to this too, but it's not clear to me what yet.

I don't think the trade war will have any meaningful effect on the question of whether or not China will overtake the US this decade. It will probably just lower the threshold that China will need to cross.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Aug 14, 2020)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> China's economic growth has actually largely bounced back from COVID-19 this quarter.
> 
> I haven't looked into the flooding situation too closely, but so far I've not seen any evidence that it's having a devastating effect on the trajectory of China's economy. A collapse of the Three Gorges Dam would be devastating, but that's a long shot if you ask me, and I'm not willing to accept one dodgy looking satellite image and a handful of YouTube videos as evidence.
> 
> ...



The floods that are happening have wrecked the bulk of China's agricultural capabilities along with a series of livestock disease epidemics. Even though the Chinese economy has bounced back from COVID-19 for now, a continued trade war with China in the early 2020's will slow the growth down and an escalated trade war will severely stymie their efforts.

The United States has to realize that China is the enemy (and so is Merkel's Germany/the EU) and do everything they can to stop the ascension of the CCP. The EU are unreliable backstabbers and are extremely two-faced, and Merkel's Germany is the worst of the lot in my opinion.

China's ascension is only possible because seditious corporations in the United States willingly let it happen and actively contribute to it. 

As for Three Gorges Dam, I don't think a dam burst is just hype given how the rainy seasons are getting more intense in the Yangtze River watershed thanks to climate change and that the 2020 season was so bad that large floods have destroyed the crops and this has been worsened by the fact that the Chinese government has destroyed multiple smaller dams upstream and opened several of the 3GD's large floodgates to alleviate the mounting pressure on the dam.

The CCP wouldn't actively make major flooding of the majority of their arabale land worse by destroying entire dams and opening floodgates unless they were concerned that the 3GD could actually collapse.

The raining season isn't even over yet, and it's likely the rainy seasons will be just as bad in 2021 and 2022 if not actively worse.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Aug 14, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> The floods that are happening have wrecked the bulk of China's agricultural capabilities along with a series of livestock disease epidemics. Even though the Chinese economy has bounced back from COVID-19 for now, a continued trade war with China in the early 2020's will slow the growth down and an escalated trade war will severely stymie their efforts.
> 
> The United States has to realize that China is the enemy (and so is Merkel's Germany/the EU) and do everything they can to stop the ascension of the CCP. The EU are unreliable backstabbers and are extremely two-faced, and Merkel's Germany is the worst of the lot in my opinion.
> 
> ...


I don't like the CCP either, but I think your vehemency is seriously clouding your judgement of the material realities here.

There are all sorts of reasons why China is positioned to become the world's largest economy in the near future, and realistically, nothing short of another world war is going to alter this fact. You can't just lay the blame at the feet of corporations either; not when consumer demand in just about every conceivable market has forced their hand.

I haven't been able to find any official figures for this year's agricultural output, but if the media is to be believed, the amount of food lost to flooding could be as high as 5%. That's a significant figure, but not enough to devastate China's economy or it's food security.

As for the Three Gorges Dam, I'd be perfectly willing to accept the possibility that it could realistically collapse, but only after hearing what some credible civil engineers have to say. I'm not willing to accept it based upon hearsay.


----------



## [Redacted]-san (Aug 14, 2020)

More awful stuff happening as usual. And probably more sickness and wars or something, I don't know, I'm just making random guesses at this point.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Aug 15, 2020)

A couple more big scandals will convince Amazon to pull the plug on Twitch, and this will happen by Thanksgiving if not sooner. 

One of their troons will have turned out to be paying for custom underage porn,  little boys under 12 kind of sick shit. When they get caught, they commit suicide.

People sick of wokeness will elevate a homegrown sport to bigger prominence, a la Baseketball. 

A antiwoke response to sjw shit will result in a new wave of raunchy comedy, lots of stuff like 80s style movies similar to Troma films and grossout humor.

 Hair metal will make a comeback, they might even give a fourth wave of ska a go.

People will want fun, mindless unwoke music with no message.

There will be a celebrity sex scandal, like a Tom Cruise level closet case really pounding some dude on video like a wild animal.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Aug 15, 2020)

zoomers and late millenials completely wreck the american workforce from within, the USA adopts socialist policies even with Republicans in the presidency, the center-left becomes the new far right, while the center right and far right become more and more atomized with barely no agency at all in the real world,  except in small districts in bumfuck nowhere.  Doesn't matter what happens with China, if the USA pulls out the incentive to find cheap work force is still there so corporations will simply move to indonesia or india and built them up and crash them latter the same way they did with China. Rusia is a fucking meme and will continue to be a fucking meme.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Aug 15, 2020)

Coronavirus will still be around, and in the 2020's I'll move to the Dominican Republic.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Aug 15, 2020)

3 paths:

*1) Things stagnate and stay the same shitty way.*

This is highly unlikely. Look at how things keep changing.

*2) Things get better.*



*3) Things keep getting worse.*

The Current Year "trajectory" of things getting worse continues. Since Earth is the Asshole Planet, this one seems most likely...

(2020 has done a number on my optimism)


----------



## Made In China (Aug 15, 2020)

Hopefully western society burns to the ground


----------



## Ash Gassem (Aug 15, 2020)

Prediction - Pain.wmv
					






					www.youtube.com
				




Just replace "the fight" with "the 2020's."


----------



## -4ZURE- (Aug 15, 2020)

Predictions?

2020 is going to be interesting, but I have a few ideas.

I believe Trump will win this election and set a course for at least another four years. If he does, I think conflicts with China are inevitable as the U.S. joins forces to ‘battle’ it out for the Eastern nations. China will be the main enemy and our allies are more than likely to be India, Brazil, and a possibility of South Korea and Japan. I have little belief in this conflict being more than a trade, though I could see some battles over India as violent conflict has already taken place.
The woke left will topple over starting this year if Trump claims victory. After all the protests that got violent, I see many Americans losing faith in ‘the cause.’ The unnecessary destruction will spur a counter movement that will kill the previous, if not create disobedience in the ranks due to morality kicking in. The destruction of many businesses like Disney and Warner in recent years has also made them more cautious of being woke, so much of the media pandering is soon to go. We will still see some due to development times, but I think time will begin to kill it off.
AOC and the squad are getting axed by Dems. The progressives will lose this war as Bernie gave up again. At the same time, I do believe a Dem takeover is soon to happen, gassing out aging boomers like Biden, Clinton, Obama, Pelosi, and others. The Dems will have to slowly move to being the republicans of the previous decade.

I think a thing to be concerned about culturally will be a reawakening of religious right antics. The right may not be religious now, but I think some ideas will seep through in response to the OnlyFans culture. I think OnlyFans will cause somewhat of a purity group that will take things way to far.

I also see a pushback on the tech/internet industry at some point. I think as tech gets engulfed by Chinese policy, there will be major pushbacks in terms of free speech. A small battle to get FaceBook/Twitter to remove fact checkers is where it will start. 
I also believe growing concerns will be lobbied towards data collection. The scary realities of devices like Amazon’s echo seem to be finding people. I remember my mom, who was a big fan of echo, getting weirded out as FaceBook recommended Sonic movie tickets after I mentioned it to her once. I think the further companies push advertising and the faster the response, the growing concern over privacy will no longer be a FaceBook joke, legitimate concern.
Also to add to my point, YouTube was already heckled over it for children’s privacy concerns. I believe bigger pushes will take off from it.

As for media;
Superheroes will die out. We will see big icons like Batman and Spider-Man still, but overall the genre is going to burnout hard.

The 80s comeback will die out as well. I think many are sick of 80s stuff by now and want to move on. The nostalgia era is going to die out and leave many classic franchises to be forced to change into something extremely different such as GhostBusters. Franchises piggy-backing off 80s nostalgia will also lose luster, such as Stranger Things.


Nickelodeon will have a huge comeback. SpongeBob and Avatar are seeing huge resurgences in popularity, and last year we saw Victorious and Drake & Josh. Nickelodeon is embracing older IP like never before, so expect to see many old faces from the 90s and 2000s come back. Nickelodeon is also embracing video games again, so also expect the return of classic Nicktoons crossovers. I foresee Avatar, SpongeBob, Invader Zim, Jimmy Neutron, Rugrats, The Legend of Korra, Rocco’s Modern Life, Victorious, Drake & Josh, Danny Phantom, Zoey 101, ICarly, and Ren & Stimpy to be very popular.

Cartoon Network will drag, but pick themselves back up a little later. Adventure Time and Samurai Jack having content this year will satisfy them for awhile.

Overall, expect a return of 2000s and early 2010s material. 


As for gaming, a return of cartoon platformer mascots like in the PS1 and PS2 eras are a given. Crash and Spyro are back, Ratchet is being taken more seriously, indies are pushing it, and Nintendo is more popular than ever. Anime jrpgs are likely to also have a big return thanks to Persona 5 and what will likely be a huge popularity boost to SMT. I see cartoons and anime styles making up a bulk of 2020 for gaming with FPS titles of the 2010s taking more of a backseat outside of Doom.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Aug 15, 2020)

Made In China said:


> Hopefully western society burns to the ground



*God sent the floods but the CCP will send the famine*



-4ZURE- said:


> Predictions?
> 
> 2020 is going to be interesting, but I have a few ideas.
> 
> ...



Agreed for the most part on a lot of these things (provided Trump wins) although I also do think Japan will firmly be on our side against China in a Trump win, even moreso than they are now. 

Shinzo Abe is a close ally of Trump and Trump is actually well-liked among the Japanese public, particularly when compared to the general public of our European "allies" or Canada and the far southern parts of the Anglosphere like Australia and New Zealand.

The Woke Left and the neoliberal corporate elites who back the DNC and oppose Trump also hate Japan and oppose Japanese media and pop culture becoming more popular in the United States. 

There's the SJW irrational hate-boner for anime and weeb games, but on a larger and more important level, the MSM also doesn't want to deal with the competition Japanese games or anime and manga pose since Get Woke, Go Broke is happening way too much to be ignored, everyone's burnt out on 1980's nostalgia and reboots, and the big capeshit bubble of the 2010's is primed to burst.

South Korea is one I'm not so sure on, given their hatred of Japan and the fact they are the most "cucked" (for lack of a better term) of the East Asian nations within the wider Western spheres of influence in that region. As long as China is the closest thing North Korea has to an ally, I believe South Korea will still be an ally but I think they'll increasingly become more unreliable like our Western European allies at the very least. 

Worst-case scenario, they become the East Asian equivalent of Merkel's Germany where they are our ally for strategic reasons but are extremely two-faced and more in line with China but only support us because of the immediate threat posed by North Korea.


----------



## -4ZURE- (Aug 15, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> Agreed for the most part on a lot of these things (provided Trump wins) although I also do think Japan will firmly be on our side against China in a Trump win, even moreso than they are now.


Yeah, Japan is pretty against China historically, so I would imagine them being an easy ally. I did not know of their feelings on Trump, though I presumed that they were fine, not hateful. The only things throwing a wrench into Japan are American leftists and possibly South Korea seeing as they want to label modern Japan as Nazis. Out of the two, I would much rather have Japanese allies than South Korean.



Syaoran Li said:


> DNC and oppose Trump also hate Japan and oppose Japanese media and pop culture becoming more popular in the United States.


Should have mentioned it in my post, but anime will have a boom in 2020. Going further than that, I see Eastern culture becoming very popular in general (China and Japan) as we are starting to see Americanized versions become popular (Avatar, Samurai Jack). If the left are against Eastern culture, they will get hammered hard. They only tolerate China because money, without they would likely attack the culture not the government.



Syaoran Li said:


> Go Broke is happening way too much to be ignored, everyone's burnt out on 1980's nostalgia and reboots, and the big capeshit bubble of the 2010's is primed to burst.


One can also claim a burnout on 90s as well, but 80s has far exceeded its prime. The decade is the biggest crutch I have ever seen. Superheroes are also getting bland. I think Batman and Spidey can survive as they are huge and very malleable, but 90% of the MCU and 80% of DC are done going forward. I fully expect the only survivors to be Spider-Man, Wolverine, Hulk, and maybe Iron Man or Captain America for Marvel. DC will fair better due to legacy status, I see Batman, SuperMan, Wonder Woman, the Justice League, and the teenage teams (Young Justice & Teen Titans) sticking around.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Aug 15, 2020)

-4ZURE- said:


> Yeah, Japan is pretty against China historically, so I would imagine them being an easy ally. I did not know of their feelings on Trump, though I presumed that they were fine, not hateful. The only things throwing a wrench into Japan are American leftists and possibly South Korea seeing as they want to label modern Japan as Nazis. Out of the two, I would much rather have Japanese allies than South Korean.
> 
> 
> Should have mentioned it in my post, but anime will have a boom in 2020. Going further than that, I see Eastern culture becoming very popular in general (China and Japan) as we are starting to see Americanized versions become popular (Avatar, Samurai Jack). If the left are against Eastern culture, they will get hammered hard. They only tolerate China because money, without they would likely attack the culture not the government.
> ...



Agreed on all of this as being likely outcomes if the 2020 election ends with four more years of Trump in the White House as a lot of the cultural malaise of the 2010's is continuing mainly due to the CCP and DNC-backed mainstream media being largely bankrupt creatively since 2012 or so at the very latest and mainly relying on superheroes and 80's/early 90's nostalgia as a crutch to keep them going for the rest of the decade.

If anything, I'd consider 2020 to be part of the 2010's in the cultural sense of the word, kind of like how 2000 and the first half of 2001 were culturally the same as the late 90's or how the JFK years had a lot more in common with the culture of the 1950's than what most people consider to be the 1960's cultural zeitgeist. I think there's a good chance that people will look back on this era and probably differentiate between "2020" and "the 2020's" for several reasons depending on how the rest of this year plays out.

I do think another thing that could happen is 2020's pop culture becoming intentionally darker and edgier as both a reaction to the SJW's hatred of anything seen as "edgy" or "problematic" and because I think as the nostalgia for the 1980's finally gives way to nostalgia for the late 1990's and 2000's, we'll see more works try to emulate the "dark and edgy" style that media generally had in that era.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Aug 15, 2020)

I hope woke shit ether dies or goes into decline this decade.

Personally the ONLY thing I'm sure of is the American Left is going to fracture this decade since the only thing uniting them is a hatred of Trump.

I've noticed for example that nobody is amped up for Joe Biden/Kamala Harris They just don't want Trump in the White House they'd probably vote for a cockroach if it had a D stamped next to it.


Hell even assholes like Vaush are talking about how woketards are hurting the party with their bullshit.


----------



## tehpope (Aug 15, 2020)

China will no longer be a major player on the world's stage. Even if Biden wins, they've already got fucked over by Kungflu. These floods aren't helping things. And if 3GD goes, its over. China already has put in place an action to not trash food and what not. Woke shit will probably die along with it. China is probably proping that up somewhat. Either financially or will kill it off by the virtue of companies cleaning house after China goes. I don't think the DNC will be sucessful in propping China up in the face of what's going on over there.

I expect political violence to happen after Trump wins. Mass shootings. A bombing here and there. I don't see a ton of deaths though since the woke are too stupid to pull off something like the OKC Bombing. It'll probably be smaller stuff with single digit deaths and a lot of maming. The media won't cover them at all, unless they can spin it to look like the right did it. Trump and Barr will go Ham on Antifa and BLM after the election and these events will probably speed it up.

I don't see a civil war happening. If it did, it won't be like the one in the 1860s. It'll be like the Troubles. A lot of Guerrilla Warfare in urban areas. It'll streach out for decades. It'll take a new generation of kids growing up in the shit to put a stop to it. But again, I don't see it fucking happening. The left doesn't have the forces to do such a thing. No country on earth will back them. Europe is shrinking their armies. China is busy with other shit. I only see it happening if the left somehow gets the army on their side. Which won't fucking happen in a million years.

As for the rest of the decade. Who knows. I think Japan will probably get a foothold again in the culture space again and we'll see another Anime boom like in the late 90s - early 00s. Its hard to tell what the rest of the decade will bring us.



Syaoran Li said:


> I do think another thing that could happen is 2020's pop culture becoming intentionally darker and edgier as both a reaction to the SJW's hatred of anything seen as "edgy" or "problematic" and because I think as the nostalgia for the 1980's finally gives way to nostalgia for the late 1990's and 2000's, we'll see more works try to emulate the "dark and edgy" style that media generally had in that era.


 Idk. I think dark and edgy shit will still be around. But I think culture might take on a more light hearted style. There's been a lot of GrimDark shit lately since that's all the SJWs can really produce. Other than self serving and projecting media. 

e: Also, this was the decad COD exploded. Their stories were usually realistic shit. I mean, the "No Russians" level. We're already seeing things like Fortnite get huge. Its cartoony and colorful.


----------



## JongleJingle (Aug 15, 2020)

- Trump wins the election, and turns America into an actually sane place. Hopefully then proceeds to annex Canada and show us Canucks how to do shit right.

- China gets buttfucked. Nothing else to add there, that's just a statement of fact.

- Aliens show up; what they do to us, hell if I know.

- Woke shit gets trashed and binned so hard that Twitter needs a few weeks to purge all the wokesters and left supremacists from their site. Lots and lots of crying before a great and blissful silence after so many years.

- Germany cucks harder.

- Europe in general cucks harder, Britain may have a chance to rejoin proper society but it might take a while with Bojo.

- Africa Africa's harder.

- Japan does yet another boom of technological, social and media based advancements; effectively replaces the cartoons and comics in the west.

- VR leaps even further, and effectively kills M/KB FPS. Big leaps in immersion, player functionality and the amount of stuff players can do in VR. Expect a lot of people chasing after Boneworks' success to varying degrees.

- Somebody tries to Stump the Trump in Minecraft; it either fails or succeeds, either way Donnie becomes a saint in the political sphere.

- Nazi's from another reality invade, and we gotta fight them fuck boys off. In general, some weird timey wimey inter-dimensional bullshit happens and we all gawk in wonder, confusion and maybe horror.


----------



## FuckedUp (Aug 16, 2020)

At this rate it's going to be 2050 and some dad's going to tell their kid "you know, we didn't always have to wear masks everywhere and were allowed to go within six feet of each other. It all changed when a flu hit..."


----------



## BOONES (Aug 16, 2020)

Oh oh i know,
1. Sjw based shootings, dangerhairs get upset and grab the arms they so desperately want to ban.
2. China is gonna fuck itself over with some sort of manmade disaster that will literally set the country back 100 years
3. The internet is gonna have even more surreal lolcows, lolcows you wouldnt even imagine, so bizarre noone could possibly have made it up
4. Yanderedev will still not have his game finished and develop a liver disorder.
5. Straights will become the sexual minority.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Aug 16, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> Japan


So even though Western foreigners keep trying to "stir the pot" and there are a few incidents related to identity politics in Japan, Japan as a whole still isn't "woke", and is unlikely to go "woke" because they have problems of their own, I take it?


----------



## Syaoran Li (Aug 16, 2020)

K. V. Bones said:


> Oh oh i know,
> 1. Sjw based shootings, dangerhairs get upset and grab the arms they so desperately want to ban.
> 2. China is gonna fuck itself over with some sort of manmade disaster that will literally set the country back 100 years
> 3. The internet is gonna have even more surreal lolcows, lolcows you wouldnt even imagine, so bizarre noone could possibly have made it up
> ...



Agreed to all these except the last.


Spoiler: Long Autistic Post



I think straights will always be the sexual majority even if most of the Late Millennial and Early Zoomers claim to be "queer" right now, because a lot of that element in particular is a trend that got spurred on by the Woke Left, especially the "non-binary" BS and the massive spike in troons

I'd say a lot of younger women who trooned out, identify as "non-binary" or as lesbian or "queer" are just trend chasing or they are bowing down to peer pressure because being straight is seen as "problematic" and part of the "patriarchy" and because "queer" is trendy right now.

As cliche as that statement sounds and despite the fact a lot of incels and MRA's use that as some kind of a cope, there is a bit of truth to it for several reasons. It's mainly due to how most girls are usually socialized compared to boys.

You'll know woke leftism and being "queer" as a fashion statement will be deader than Dillinger when most of the younger women are openly identifying as straight online and on social media.

I'm mentioning the women in particular because woke culture is stronger among women due to the "Mean Girls" conformist mentality among girls in their teens and young women in their early twenties and because woke leftism isn't as openly hostile to females on the outermost surface level as it is to non-troon males (especially White and Asian men)

I think the rise of BLM and the whole "BIPOC" thing might end up having "red pilled" some of the younger White and Asian girls who haven't been fully indoctrinated by academia yet and since college is increasingly being seen as less appealing by the Core Zoomers, the indoctrination is less likely to be as widespread.

If there really is a backlash against woke culture, then expect a massive spike in detransitioning and suicide among the troons (both the MTF creeps and the FTM's who went hard into HRT and surgery) while most of the teens and twenty-somethings who identified as lesbians, bisexuals, and "non-binaries" will start going for the opposite gender and saying that it was just a phase or that they were confused when they were younger.

This will also happen to some of the males, but it will mostly the ones who claimed to be bi since that wasn't quite as "problematic" as being straight at the start of "Current Year" (but now it's seen as just as bad if not worse, especially if you're a guy) or the guys who started identifying as gay or bi when their girlfriend trooned out.

I could also see some of the younger troons who aren't too far gone down that dark rabbit hole to detransition if they haven't done any major damage with HRT or surgery yet

Rapid Onset Gender Dysphoria is an increasingly thing, and it mostly effects girls in their teens or early twenties. It's most common among girls with autism or mental illness, both straight girls and bisexuals or lesbians.

Just so we're perfectly clear on this one, I'm not referring to those who actually are LGB or have the misfortune of being afflicted with Gender Dysphoria Disorder but the mostly straight (or at the most, bi-curious) who started identifying as non-binary or "queer" or just went all the way and trooned out.

There's LGB and then there's "queer".

Gay, lesbian, and bisexual are actual orientations for people while queer is a slur aimed at LGB people and the name of a fad spurred on by the bigger trend of autistic IdPol stupidity.


----------



## -4ZURE- (Aug 16, 2020)

K. V. Bones said:


> The internet is gonna have even more surreal lolcows, lolcows you wouldnt even imagine, so bizarre noone could possibly have made it up


I have an idea of what they will be like. I think Invader Zim predicted them all the way back in the 2000s.








There is no way that Covid will not spawn the highest forms of germaphoebes.



Syaoran Li said:


> Agreed to all these except the last.


If I had to guess.
LGBT will be seen as normal but nothing to special going forward. I think many of their members are just clout chasers at the moment, but eventually the trend will die and no one will think anything of it. No one really cares about another’s love life unless it impacts them in some form or is too crazy to not share. As for the T, I see many not having much issue with it. If transitioning makes them better, than I doubt many will stand opposed. Overall, Trans makes up such a distinct minority that you are likely to never come across one once the trend is said and done. Those who do it are likely to be very committed and not just conflicted due to societal pressure, so you probably will not be able to tell who is trans in the next five years unless they state it.

LGBT is fine, but people over glorify it nowadays. After a few years, it will make you just as normal and boring as everyone else.


----------



## Real Gay Autist (Aug 23, 2020)

Post-coronavirus economic depression forces Western economies to sell assets and debt to China. China can now take the same approach to the (post-)EU, CANZUK and USA as it has in Africa and South-East Asia.


----------

